# My friends who slay a lot irl



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

It will be nice if you can rate them


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 30, 2018)

These guys slay? The fuck is wrong with girls nowadays smfh. 3PSL at max. I'd say 4PSL but all of them look like twinks from gay porn so that's -1 PSL point, and I'm not even anti-gay.


----------



## MentalCel (Dec 30, 2018)

Ur average prettyboy chadlites, probably slay lot's of jb pussy 5,5-6/10


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

dont Forget that they are between 18 and 20 yo


----------



## androidcel (Dec 30, 2018)

MentalCel said:


> Ur average prettyboy chadlites, probably slay lot's of jb pussy 5,5-6/10


This tbh, he also seem somewhat fashionmaxxed


----------



## shimada (Dec 30, 2018)

yea, chadlites


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

MentalCel said:


> Ur average prettyboy chadlites, probably slay lot's of jb pussy 5,5-6/10



You talk about my friends or me ?


----------



## Hebbe wem (Dec 30, 2018)

Your friend is a good looking guy


----------



## theropeking (Dec 30, 2018)

Vincent psl 4.5-5 max
alex psl 4.2
the other two guys idk


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 30, 2018)

First one is a 5 PSL the rest are like 4.5s.


----------



## MentalCel (Dec 30, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> You talk about my friends or me ?


Your friends


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

Wow guys that hard I though they were like 6-7


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 30, 2018)

1: Chad

2: upper tier normie

3: lite Chad


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> 1: Chad
> 
> 2: upper tier normie
> 
> 3: lite Chad



I agree but you know who slays the most ? The second guy, he was the chad of the high school


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 30, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> These guys slay? The fuck is wrong with girls nowadays smfh. 3PSL at max. I'd say 4PSL but all of them look like twinks from gay porn so that's -1 PSL point, and I'm not even anti-gay.


Cope

Id have their looks tbh, no wonder they slay


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 30, 2018)

First guy looks good jfl @ 4.5 rates
Second guy seems to have a good bone structure but can’t see his face
Third guy shit picture can’t say for sure, maybe PSL 5.5-6
Fourth pic ???? Who are we supposed to rate.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

The third and 4th guy are the same bro look on the pic the blond guy


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 30, 2018)

First one looks charismatic and Italian. Girls are into darker features that he has. 
Second guy could be a Chad if he had a better eye area
Third one is nichemaxxed and looks gay with his Gucci shoes tbh


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 30, 2018)

First is Chadlite 
The other ones are high tier normies


Arceus300 said:


> I agree but you know who slays the most ? The second guy, he was the chad of the high school


who‘s the most charismatic one?


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

No one really they don’t have charisma but they are self confident and good looking.
But I have the advantage compare to them to speak good and be funny to attract girls cause they clearly mog be physically


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 30, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> No one really they don’t have charisma but they are self confident and good looking.
> But I have the advantage compare to them to speak good and be funny to attract girls cause they clearly mog be physically


They don't mog you


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

They slay more than me bro, like girls are more attracted to them I have the impression idk


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 30, 2018)

1. fashion maxxed normie
2. Hard to rate, but chad jaw. Lips are probably bad if he's hiding them.
3. blonde guy is a chad, looks a bit on the short side tho, so chad-lite


----------



## FaceandHFD (Dec 30, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> These guys slay? The fuck is wrong with girls nowadays smfh. 3PSL at max. I'd say 4PSL but all of them look like twinks from gay porn so that's -1 PSL point, and I'm not even anti-gay.


delusional


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Dec 30, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> These guys slay? The fuck is wrong with girls nowadays smfh. 3PSL at max. I'd say 4PSL but all of them look like twinks from gay porn so that's -1 PSL point, and I'm not even anti-gay.





They both mog you lmao


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

That’s me in comparaison to my slayer friends, if I go with all of them in a night club, will I be the ugliest one, like girls will only talk to my friends ?


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Dec 30, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> That’s me in comparaison to my slayer friends, if I go with all of them in a night club, will I be the ugliest one, like girls will only talk to my friends ?



Welcome to my world . And no they will still talk to you.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Welcome to my world . And no they will still talk to you.



I didn’t understand your answer bro


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Dec 30, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> I didn’t understand your answer bro


Yes the will mog you, no grills will still talk to you


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

Yess hopefully I never go out with all these friends together


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Dec 30, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Yess hopefully I never go out with all these friends together


Very autistic point of view. If they're your friends i wouldnt worry about who mogs who


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 30, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> dont Forget that they are between 18 and 20 yo


Who cares, I'm 21 and mog these faggots.


SubhumanOverload said:


> They both mog you lmao


You wish hahaha


FaceandHFD said:


> delusional


Reality hurts doesn'T it little boy? That the guys you just fapped to you are mogged by a manlier man instead of a gay-looking cunt. I bench press 3x these faggots' weight they're so skinny.


FatmanO said:


> Cope
> 
> Id have their looks tbh, no wonder they slay


I don't need any cope


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Dec 30, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Who cares, I'm 21 and mog these faggots.
> 
> You wish hahaha
> 
> Reality hurts doesn'T it little boy? That the guys you just fapped to you are mogged by a manlier man instead of a gay-looking cunt. I bench press 3x these faggots' weight they're so skinny.



You got a 404’d lower third and only take autistic bathroom selfies. While they have a social circle and more Inherit value than you by default 



They mog you


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Dec 30, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Who cares, I'm 21 and mog these faggots.
> 
> You wish hahaha
> 
> ...


Looks like they mog you to be completley honest


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 30, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Yess hopefully I never go out with all these friends together


You definitely mog the third guy. The second guy mogs you. The first guy is the same looks level as you.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> You definitely mog the third guy. The second guy mogs you. The first guy is the same looks level as you.




For real ? Idk bro any other opinions ?
What guys do you think about it ?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 30, 2018)

SubhumanOverload said:


> You got a 404’d lower third and only take autistic bathroom selfies. While they have a social circle and more Inherit value than you by default
> 
> 
> 
> They mog you


Agreed, my lower third sucks donkey's ass, but I'm def not a mogged-by-these-fags autist lolz I also agree on the introverted notion regarding me, I need to go out more


TurboAutist45 said:


> Looks like they mog you to be completley honest


Get glasses then


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 30, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Agreed, my lower third sucks donkey's ass, but I'm def not a mogged-by-these-fags autist lolz I also agree on the introverted notion regarding me, I need to go out more
> 
> Get glasses then


Why are there so many narcissists on this site who are high tier normies looks-wise at best. Stop being fucking delusional. I bet you get no tinder matches but OP gets quite a few.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Why are there so many narcissists on this site who are high tier normies looks-wise at best. Stop being fucking delusional. I bet you get no tinder matches but OP gets quite a few.




What do you think bro me in comparaison to my bros ?


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Dec 30, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Agreed, my lower third sucks donkey's ass, but I'm def not a mogged-by-these-fags autist lolz I also agree on the introverted notion regarding me, I need to go out more
> 
> Get glasses then


You have an extreme case of unjustified narrsism


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 30, 2018)

TurboAutist45 said:


> You have an extreme case of unjustified narrsism


No, I'm a realist. I never said my lower third was optimal xd


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 30, 2018)

1. He mogs you but only because he's fashion/style maxxed, boneswise you guys seem pretty similar
2. Better jaw, but rest of his face is hidden
3. about the same imo


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

Okok thanks 


RedPilledStemcel said:


> 1. He mogs you but only because he's fashion/style maxxed, boneswise you guys seem pretty similar
> 2. Better jaw, but rest of his face is hidden
> 3. about the same imo


bro


----------



## Barry (Dec 30, 2018)

you are a decent normie. 5-6/10 real world.

first one is best looking out of all of them, and clearly above average

the others are in that above-average normie range of 5-7.5.

how I'm grading:

7.5+ - chad, easy mode
5-7.5 - girls won't approach but will say yes a lot
2.5-5 - this is where you have to max out to be a normie. betabux and "personality" and travel tinder pics etc.
0-2.5 - it's fucking over unless you're going for equally over girls

in any case, you aren't in the bottom half, but you should probably try and max out what you can to get better chances

you shou


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 30, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> First one is a 5 PSL the rest are like 4.5s.



No


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 30, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> No


?


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 30, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> ?



Thats to harsch even for psl, first dude is atleast 6 psl, other dudes are atleast 5 psl at minimum.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 30, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Thats to harsch even for psl, first dude is atleast 6 psl, other dudes are atleast 5 psl at minimum.


Women are too harsh bro.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 30, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Women are too harsh bro.



True but those guys slay tho


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 30, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> True but those guys slay tho


The first one is good looking for sure, the others are slightly above average.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 30, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> These guys slay? The fuck is wrong with girls nowadays smfh. 3PSL at max. I'd say 4PSL but all of them look like twinks from gay porn so that's -1 PSL point, and I'm not even anti-gay.


That first dude is good looking and so is the second, not so much as the first one though. 

Ratings: 1. 6, 2. 5,75.


----------



## spark (Dec 30, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> These guys slay? The fuck is wrong with girls nowadays smfh. 3PSL at max. I'd say 4PSL but all of them look like twinks from gay porn so that's -1 PSL point, and I'm not even anti-gay.


What? 3 PSL? Below average LOL?

This is an average British teen:






Don't tell me you haven't been outside for so long you actually forgot how a typical dude looks.



I'd rate them 7/10 IRL, 85th percentile for sure, they all look tall and have decent faces


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 30, 2018)

spark said:


> What? 3 PSL? Below average LOL?
> 
> This is an average British teen:
> View attachment 9849
> ...


Sure, but not 6PSL... Look at them, they're skinny as hell, no muscles etc


----------



## spark (Dec 30, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Sure, but not 6PSL... Look at them, they're skinny as hell, no muscles etc


Face > height > low bf% > muscles

sad but true


----------



## Krezo (Dec 30, 2018)

mmmm those nice tight jeans on those girls... i want to fuck them so bad.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 30, 2018)

Krezo said:


> mmmm those nice tight jeans on those girls... i want to fuck them so bad.


I'd let them take a shit in my mouth


----------



## Krezo (Dec 30, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I'd let them take a shit in my mouth


i want to drink their vomit and suck farts from their asses.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 30, 2018)

Krezo said:


> i want to drink their vomit and suck farts from their asses.


You got nothing on me. I'd deepthroat their toes even if they let them sink in typhoid-infested wastewater beforehand. Most guys lack passion, they're beta cunts


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 30, 2018)

Krezo said:


> i want to drink their vomit and suck farts from their asses.





StudyHacks said:


> You got nothing on me. I'd deepthroat their toes even if they let them sink in typhoid-infested wastewater beforehand. Most guys lack passion, they're beta cunts


My goodness......


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 30, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> My goodness......



Golly gee willikers


----------



## SHARK (Dec 30, 2018)

My gosh this thread




All these dudes are smashing prime girls with NO resistance.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Dec 30, 2018)

SHARK said:


> My gosh this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This


----------



## Nibba (Dec 30, 2018)

MentalCel said:


> Ur average prettyboy chadlites, probably slay lot's of jb pussy 5,5-6/10


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 30, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Thats to harsch even for psl, first dude is atleast 6 psl, other dudes are atleast 5 psl at minimum.


Yeah people underrate his harmony, but also keep in mind PSL gives crisick anything from a 6 to a 7.5. I doubt any MM candid would get more than a 7.5


----------



## Heirio (Dec 30, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> I agree but you know who slays the most ? The second guy, he was the chad of the high school


I mean you can see the niggas jawline when he's drinking from a cup ofc he slays


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

So guys all my friends mog me ?


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> So guys all my friends mog me ?


Can’t see face of the second guy. First guy does mog you imo. He has more dimorphism and looks more masculine imo. Third guy is fashionmaxxed. In the last pic he doesn’t mog you.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks that’s some pics of the second guy 


11gaijin said:


> Can’t see face of the second guy. First guy does mog you imo. He has more dimorphism and looks more masculine imo. Third guy is fashionmaxxed. In the last pic he doesn’t mog you.






And what’s dymorohisme ?


----------



## spark (Dec 30, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Thanks that’s some pics of the second guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How a man is masculine and how a woman is feminine. 

extreme dimorphism right here:


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Thanks that’s some pics of the second guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess mogs you. 

Dimorphism as in sexual dimorphism. Having more dimorphism means he looks more manly and has traits that differentiate him from a female.

You need to lose body fat imo. You are not bad looking but I feel you lack dimorphism aka look a bit feminine to me. I guess you should try to reduce bodyfat and can experiment with stubble like guy 1. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

Ah okok


11gaijin said:


> I guess mogs you.
> 
> Dimorphism as in sexual dimorphism. Having more dimorphism means he looks more manly and has traits that differentiate him from a female.
> 
> You need to lose body fat imo. You are not bad looking but I feel you lack dimorphism aka look a bit feminine to me. I guess you should try to reduce bodyfat and can experiment with stubble like guy 1. Just my 2 cents.


 i understand, but if i look at my face I see a strong brow ridge thick eye brow and very wide jaw, that’s not masculine aspect ? CauE the first guy has no jaw, no brow ridge... or maybe it’s the bird?


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 30, 2018)

Arceus300 said:


> Ah okok
> 
> i understand, but if i look at my face I see a strong brow ridge thick eye brow and very wide jaw, that’s not masculine aspect ? CauE the first guy has no jaw, no brow ridge... or maybe it’s the bird?


Guy 1 is definitely taking advantage of the beard. In your case your cheeks are a bit chubby. You need to lose body fat and I feel you’d look much better. You definitely have good features.


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 30, 2018)

Okok thanks a lot, i think so I just need to loose fat


----------

